# Chilling Thrilling Sounds From The Haunted House



## Darth Kundalini (Sep 17, 2005)

The Soundtrack to Chilling Thrilling Sounds From The Haunted House from Walt Disney Studios has been completely restored to perfect sound quality in Stereo and it's available on iTunes. Here is the Link: https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/ch...ds/id272258499


----------



## drzeus (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi Darth! 
Thanks for the update. 
One question: when was this restored? I have a coupla different versions of it in my sonic arsenal but would love a newly recorded, or newly remixed version. Do you know if it is a new recording? 
I am hoping to find a version outside of iTunes (I don't do Apple). Hoping to find it on Amazon or Google music... 
Thanx!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Stereo?? Really??


----------



## Darth Kundalini (Sep 17, 2005)

Okay, since some of you don't do iTunes....

http://www.ghostwhisperer.us/Sounds/Haunted House-64/

Those are ALL the tracks from the Album. Completely and Professionally Restored. Enjoy.


----------



## Darth Kundalini (Sep 17, 2005)

And here is a link to some Bonus tracks I have. Enjoy.

http://www.ghostwhisperer.us/Music/Halloween/


----------



## foolishmortal42 (Sep 5, 2010)

Does anyone have a good digital copy of the 1979 Chilling Thrilling Sounds of the Haunted House or know where to buy it? As a kid I had the album and the cassette but I have never seen it in CD or digital format. I also had the 1964 classic but liked the 1979 version much better.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Darth Kundalini ... thanks for sharing. Those sound awesome.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

You can get an actual, legit copy of the 1979 version on Amazon.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm so glad someone started a thread on this album. It is my ABSOLUTE favorite Halloween album ever. It brings back so many happy childhood memories. I have the 1964 album that was first released in the white sleeve and was first to feature Paul Wenzel's painting of that haunted mansion... and then I also have two of the 1973 releases. One is the one I grew up with and then I found a mint condition one on ebay with the Spooky Party Hint sleeve inside. I've seen this album occasionally in yard sales... most all beat up. Since they seem to be somewhat common they're probably not worth hundreds but, mine are worth gold to me  I also purchased a bootleg CD of the album off of ebay several years ago which I don't ever plan on reselling.. so that's just between you and me  I don't have the 1979 yet but, soon I hope ..... You are a bold and courageous person, afraid of nothing. High on a hill top near your home there stands a dilapitated old mansion. Some say it's haunted but, you don't believe in such myths.... ok so I couldn't help myself. Here's a link for for "our" pleasure  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMy0ugqXpjA


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

I may still have an edition of this.


----------



## 48894 (Nov 15, 2012)

It sure brings back memories, thanks Darth Kundalini.


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

I grew up with this album. I LOVE IT!!! During summer breaks, my siblings and neighbor kids and I would send one person out to wait in the livingroom while we 'haunted' our bedrooms. This album would be set to play the entire time, of course!

Thanks for sharing this, Darth Kundalini!


----------

